# Which is better light stand: Cameron, Opus or Bowen



## bcuzimpretty (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a light stand but I have almost no money so I need them to be under $100 (including shipping). The stands would be used inside only (I have a studio) and I want to make sure they can support an alien bee (b400) as well as a large softbox or umbrella. 

FYI: I'm in Canada and can't afford the taxes/brokerage fees that come with ordering from the States, so kindly don't suggest stuff from BHphoto as the shipping costs are astronomical. 

I've narrowed my choices down to 3 "brands" that I can get from a Canadian store (Henry's):

Cameron 9.5' Air Cushioned Light Stand - $84.99
Specs: 4 sections, folded height of 104cm, max. height of 365cm, leg diameter is 22mm, weight is 2.3kg, max load capacity is 4kg. 

Bowens Heavy Duty Light Stand - $69.99 
Specs: Max height 355cm, min height 100cm, made of anodised aluminium, aluminium locking clasps. Not sure of max load capacity.

Opus Pro 8' Heavy Duty Stand - $69.99 
Specs: 3 sections, spring-loaded shock absorbers, max height 8', folded height of 39". No other info available for this stand.
*
Has anyone ever used these stands? If so, how were they?
*


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 10, 2011)

This is only indirectly of help... A recent acquaintance runs an event-tech rental and sales business, meaning he rents or sells sound gear & lights for night clubs, events, conference centers, etc. He told me (and then showed me) that a lot of the equipment used for that business is identical to the photo business... but costs half. Like Manfrotto tripods and booms that support light systems cost a lot less through that channel than it does through regular photo places. Take a look and see what kind of stands those kinds of businesses are selling, it might be quite good enough. Although at the price you're looking to spend it will be a pretty flimsy thing.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2011)

Bowens is a known brand that makes very good lights


----------



## gsgary (Dec 10, 2011)

Iron Flatline said:


> This is only indirectly of help... A recent acquaintance runs an event-tech rental and sales business, meaning he rents or sells sound gear & lights for night clubs, events, conference centers, etc. He told me (and then showed me) that a lot of the equipment used for that business is identical to the photo business... but costs half. Like Manfrotto tripods and booms that support light systems cost a lot less through that channel than it does through regular photo places. Take a look and see what kind of stands those kinds of businesses are selling, it might be quite good enough. Although at the price you're looking to spend it will be a pretty flimsy thing.



I'm glad to see you back


----------



## tirediron (Dec 10, 2011)

I would go for the Cameraon as it is the tallest and the only air-cushioned stand of the three.  Opus stands are light-duty affairs and don't tend to do well at full extension, especially with a monolight and large umbrella or SB.  Look at Craig's List and Used <Your city name>  Like tripods, lightstands are often a great deal bought used.


----------



## henryp (Dec 14, 2011)

bcuzimpretty said:


> FYI: I'm in Canada and can't afford the taxes/brokerage fees that come with ordering from the States, so kindly don't suggest stuff from BHphoto as the shipping costs are astronomical.



You may not be aware that a while ago we added *Purolator *shipping to Canada. The Bowens Heavy Duty Light Stand, (Mfr# BW-6617) would include $13.82 shipping and $3.43 customs clearance.


----------



## j-digg (Dec 15, 2011)

Any reason to go against the Paul C Buff? Coulda ordered it with your B400  Or are their shipping costs to Canada high as well?

I like my HD PCB stand, 13 feet, holds the 40x32 softbox on a B800 with ease.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

henryp said:


> bcuzimpretty said:
> 
> 
> > FYI: I'm in Canada and can't afford the taxes/brokerage fees that come with ordering from the States, so kindly don't suggest stuff from BHphoto as the shipping costs are astronomical.
> ...


Good to know, thanks.

I would also suggest looking in your local classifieds.  Craigslist, Kijiji etc.  
Just last week, I saw someone listing a couple light stands for $30.  They had them listed as 'Camera Trypods'.  I even went so far as sending them an E-mail, telling them that they had light stands, not tripods.  She wrote back "Thanks alot a55hole".  I then replied "It's 'a lot', not alot".  :er:


----------



## GrantH (Dec 15, 2011)

The guy who runs the strobist blog (who uses speed and mono lights, mind you) recommends LumoPro 3 and 5 piece collapsible stands. Ranging 32-48 dollars I believe.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree with both j-digg and Big Mike. 

I bought two of the PCB 13' heavy-duty air cushioned stands and they are very good IMO. However, I also bought a used one, 13' heavy-duty air cushioned ,from my local shop (can't remember the brand name right now) that was in good condition, some scuff marks, for only $40USD. I use them for White Lightning monolights with medium sized softboxes (24x36"), stripboxes and a 47" octabox. 

I also use and recommend sandbags or similar as counterweights. Castors are a bonus for main and fill lights.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a couple PCB stands, but most of mine are used Manfrotto stands.  They came from when I met someone who was selling all the gear from a studio...the photographer, who had been his business partner, had passed away.  The stuff was just sitting in a warehouse.  I got several thousand dollars worth of stuff for $400.  

I've also heard that most (or all) of the Hudson Bay stores, use Manfrotto light stands and auto-poles for their window displays.  A few lucky people were able to snatch them up (purchase) when the stores were renovated or just closed.

You could also check used camera stores, they usually have a corner full of light stands.  The good quality ones seem to last forever.


----------



## bcuzimpretty (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everybody! 

I managed to find one light stand on Kijiji (only took 2 months of looking - lol) and I ordered the Cameron air-cushioned stand for my second. The Cameron stand arrived the other day and it seems extremely robust/heavy duty. LOVING the air cushioning...it's fun to extend it and watch it float back down ever so softly.


----------



## bcuzimpretty (Jan 2, 2012)

henryp said:


> bcuzimpretty said:
> 
> 
> > FYI: I'm in Canada and can't afford the taxes/brokerage fees that come with ordering from the States, so kindly don't suggest stuff from BHphoto as the shipping costs are astronomical.
> ...



Actually, no, I didn't realize that. Does the Purolator shipping cover *all* customs costs to Canada? Because I got hit with a surprise brokerage fee from one online purchase a while back and a surprise customs fee another time (I thought the shipping on the 2nd item covered all costs but apparently it did not).


----------



## bcuzimpretty (Jan 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> You could also check used camera stores, they usually have a corner full of light stands.  The good quality ones seem to last forever.



I would if I could. There's a grand total of 3 "photo stores" in my hometown - Harvey's Studios, Black's, and Future Shop. Used camera stores are non-existent and I always worry that I'm buying a stolen item in a pawn shop. So getting my hands on any photography equipment requires a great deal of hunting and bargaining.


----------



## henryp (Jan 3, 2012)

bcuzimpretty said:


> Does the Purolator shipping cover *all* customs costs to Canada? Because I got hit with a surprise brokerage fee from one online purchase a while back and a surprise customs fee another time (I thought the shipping on the 2nd item covered all costs but apparently it did not).


I'd have to look at your individual transaction to know. Email your B&H order number to me, please.


----------



## Canuk (Jan 3, 2012)

As far as I understand Purolator does not charge nearly as much for brokerage as UPS. Its is also worth noting that some items are duty free. From what I understand, digital cameras are but lenses are not. 

I have ordered stuff from the states for motocross, decal kits, exhaust systems, ect and was never charged brokerage. I then ordered some pole spears for diving and the brokerage through UPS was 1/3 the price of the items. UPS it seems charges what they want for brokerage. The UPS depot in Lloydminster Alberta is the Purolator depot and the ladies there were embarrassed to have me pay the brokerage. I guess its just another case of buyer beware.


----------



## jodellny (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought a PCB stand o hold the Octabox. It is suprisingly strudy. I have no complaints. 





Greensboro Photographer
Joseph Bradley


----------



## Fredericksphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

bcuzimpretty said:


> I'm looking to buy a light stand but I have almost no money so I need them to be under $100 (including shipping). The stands would be used inside only (I have a studio) and I want to make sure they can support an alien bee (b400) as well as a large softbox or umbrella.
> 
> FYI: I'm in Canada and can't afford the taxes/brokerage fees that come with ordering from the States, so kindly don't suggest stuff from BHphoto as the shipping costs are astronomical.
> 
> ...



The Cameron are nice stands and light mentioned air cushioned.

Here is one that is on sale and may do the job for you.   Cameron Air Cushioned Light Stand 8 foot with yellow flat legs

Cameron 8' Air Cushioned Light Stand   on Sale for $69.95   while supplies last.


I hope this helps,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tim


----------



## xposurepro (Apr 4, 2012)

I got 6 stands a couple years ago from a company called Fotodiox ... 10' & Spring Cushioned and they are pretty heavy duty. I put them through hell and they still rock. I only paid $30 each but it looks like they're priced at $49.95 now .. still a great price. Fotodiox Professional Photography Supplies and Equipment


----------

